# ESP SV Standard Snow White vs Caparison Orbit Pro White



## ShredThis (Mar 20, 2010)

Hey there, im new to the forums in terms of posting (though i have been lurking for quite a while) so I thought id start off with a typical Guitar A vs Guitar B thread.

Right well this is pretty simple.
Just want to know which you would pick & why...since im considering getting one of these & need some outside input to help me make a decision.
Bear in mind though, the Capa is going to cost me about USD$150 more than the ESP & DOESN'T come with a hard case like the SV does. 
Oh & also, ive played the SV (& love it, being so similar in almost all aspects as my Edwards E-AL-128 Scythe, but then again i might as well buy 2 Edwards Alexis in that case right..?) whereas I won't be able to try out the Orbit...& pickups are likely to be changed out for Blackouts for both guitars.

Here are the specs in case you aren't informed:

*ESP SV Standard Snow White*







 *BODY:* Alder​
 *NECK:* Maple​
 *FINGERBOARD:* Ebony with White binding​
 *CONSTRUCTION:* Neck-thru​
 *SCALE:* 25.5"​
 *TUNERS:* Gotoh Deluxe​
 *BRIDGE:* Original Floyd Rose​
 *FRETS:* 24 / XJ​
 *NECK PICKUP:* EMG-81​
 *BRIDGE PICKUP:* EMG-81​
 *CONTROL:* 1 Volume, 3-way toggle switch​
*With ESP Hardcase*

 *

Caprison Orbit*





*Neck Joint:* Neck Through Body

*HEAD*
*Head Stock*: Devil's Tail with "Orbit" Logo/White Binding
*Head Angle:*  15 degrees
*Machine Heads:* Gotoh SG381-07 H.A.P
*NECK*
*Neck Material:* Hard Maple
*Neck Grip:*  Caparison
*Fingerboard Material:*  Ebony
*Neck Scale:* 648mm (25 1/2 inch.)
*Nut Width:*  42mm
*No. of Frets:*  27 Frets
*Frets:*  Jumbo
*Nut:*  Schaller R2, 42mm
*Position Inlay:*  Clock
*BODY*
*Body Shape:*Orbit
*Body Material:*  Mahogany
*Bridge:* Schaller S-FRT II
*ELECTRONICS* 
*PICKUP
Neck Position:* Caparison SH-27F
*Bridge Position:*   Caparison PH-R
*Controls:*  Master Volume with Pickup Selector Switch (Push-Push switch control does NOT have mixed position with Bridge Pickup and Neck Pickup)
*FINISH
Head Top:* Black Mat*
Body Finish:* Progressive White(FD Finish)*
Hardware Color:* Schaller-Black, Gotoh-Cosmo Black 



Well there you go...hope you can help me out with this decision 

Cheers


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 20, 2010)

Do you prefer Alder or Mahogany?
Do you like H-H or H-S pickup guitars?

Personally, I love the way Caparisons play, so I'd go for that one. Both guitars are MIJ with great fretwork from what I've seen. The hardware is very similar in quality as well. Really, it just comes down to those two factors I mentioned.


----------



## ShredThis (Mar 20, 2010)

Well i do like the tone i get from my Edwards Alexi, which is alder, & Jackson RRs that I have tried before...but then again, ive never had the chance to try out a mahogany maple neck-thru..so i dont know whether id prefer that or not...thats part of the dilemma i have...
& i don't really have a huge preference for configuration since the same pickups will effectively be in place (Blackouts), although i have an Edwards E-CY-165CTM that has 27 frets & the H-S config & I enjoy that fine...so im not sure its really an issue


----------



## Malacoda (Mar 20, 2010)

The Caparison is going to be more expensive, but if you scour eBay, meestursparkle often has Caps up - right now, he has a Pro Black one for $2000 ish with shipping and it will come with a case. I'd recommend it, I love my Cap.


----------



## ShredThis (Mar 20, 2010)

@Malacoda
I do realise that as I am constantly searching the bay for good deals...but I am not a fan of the black finish..I love white guitars 
I have asked him about whether he has a Pro White available as well, but he replied with a fairly simple 'NO'...so yer...
Its going to cost me around $2200 with shipping btw if thats relevant


----------



## Fikealox (Mar 20, 2010)

Just make sure you have a feel of the Orbit's finish before you commit to buying it. I had an Angelus in Pro White, and could never really get used to the rough, rhino-like feel of the finish. Personally, I'd go for the SV.


----------



## rob_l (Mar 21, 2010)

Man, that's a hard one. I think it'll come down to wood choices. I love ALL my Caparisons, but you couldnt pry my SV outta my cold,dead hands....


----------



## Toshiro (Mar 21, 2010)

The body on the Cap kills it for me, mostly the bent upper wing.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 21, 2010)

That ESP is nice, but that Cap is just seeeex.


----------



## yellowv (Mar 21, 2010)

I say Caparison as well. As I have 2 and prefer them to ESP's. The Orbit should come with a case. Can't go wrong either way though the ESP is a great guitar. Meestursparkle can be a little short as I'm sure he has a lot of dudes wasting his time. Try e-mailing him and asking him to source you a white one. If you are serious about it he may ask for a deposit and will find you the guitar. He typically will make a deal a bit cheaper off of E-Bay as well. Don't worry about him at all. He is TOTALLY on the up and up. Myself as well as many other guys have dealt with him. He is a good guy and ships fast and packs stuff like fort knox. Also as for the Pro Finish on the Caps it is personally preference. I had a Amott Dellinger in Pro White for a short time and loved the look and feel of the finish.


----------



## possumkiller (Mar 21, 2010)

I love ESPs but that Caparison is just cool


----------



## Malacoda (Mar 21, 2010)

Also make sure you take into account the fact that the Caparison has a single coil stacked humbucker in the neck rather than the standard humbucker in the ESP's neck position. That's definitely a sound preference - you could toss an Air Norton in there or something.


----------



## JacksonKE2Shred (Mar 21, 2010)

Malacoda said:


> The Caparison is going to be more expensive, but if you scour eBay, meestursparkle often has Caps up - right now, he has a Pro Black one for $2000 ish with shipping and it will come with a case. I'd recommend it, I love my Cap.



Yeah go with the cap. Meetursparkle has one on for $1889. It's in black but it comes with a case.


----------



## yetti (Mar 21, 2010)

rob_l said:


> Man, that's a hard one. I think it'll come down to wood choices. I love ALL my Caparisons, but you couldnt pry my SV outta my cold,dead hands....


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 21, 2010)

Of those two I like the Caparison better, but why don't you get an actual Jackson instead of a copy?


----------



## shogunate (Mar 21, 2010)

The Jackson Rhoads have some inherent qualities that I personally think have been greatly improved on by ESP and Caparison. For me I love having that asymmetrical cut to put your knee in to prop the guitar straight up, classical style, but the rhoads always was so damn small it felt like a toy... 
and most have 22 frets instead of 24, don't have those amazingly convenient cutaways to the top frets, and I'm more partial to mahogany wings than alder. Just my personal preferences for the Orbit and ESP shapes over the rhoads, but hey, different tastes. 
My vote is for the Orbit as well, even though I've owned and loved an SV for a few years.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 21, 2010)

I'd get the one which has the features and sound you are looking for if you don't mind the difference in the shapes. Also one thing about ESP is you can special order them so you can more than likely get an SV with a mahogany body if you want but it depends, you'd have to talk with your dealer.

I put save up because you should spend the time to decide on your own which you want more, if you rely on a poll more than likely you will end up wanting to get the other one anyway because you didn't decide on your own.


----------



## Ultraworld (Mar 24, 2010)

It really depends. If you are going to tune down, the Caparison has the advantage. In standard tune (or up to one step down), I'd go for the ESP. Caparison makes a lot of small compensations that make them ideal for lowered tunings & large strings. The ESP likes 9's or 10's and up to a whole step down.


----------



## yellowv (Mar 24, 2010)

Ultraworld said:


> It really depends. If you are going to tune down, the Caparison has the advantage. In standard tune (or up to one step down), I'd go for the ESP. Caparison makes a lot of small compensations that make them ideal for lowered tunings & large strings. The ESP likes 9's or 10's and up to a whole step down.



Why would the Caparison be any better suited to lower tunings than the ESP? Both of them will tune down just fine. Give me a .12-.56 set and an hour or so and that ESP will be perfectly set up in B. Both guitars ship in E standard with .9-.42's and the Orbit does not use an HGS system (which really makes no difference any way).


----------



## Malacoda (Mar 24, 2010)

yellowv said:


> Why would the Caparison be any better suited to lower tunings than the ESP? Both of them will tune down just fine. Give me a .12-.56 set and an hour or so and that ESP will be perfectly set up in B. Both guitars ship in E standard with .9-.42's and the Orbit does not use an HGS system (which really makes no difference any way).



. Even if the Orbit WAS an HGS Orbit (which they don't make), it wouldn't be that much different. They both have tremolo systems, and even though the brands are different, it doesn't make a difference in tuning.


----------



## -mouse- (Mar 25, 2010)

there doesn't seem like a huge difference, other than wood tone. I'm a mahogany man myself so i'd go with the Orbit


----------



## sevenstringj (Mar 25, 2010)

troyguitar said:


> Of those two I like the Caparison better, but why don't you get an actual Jackson instead of a copy?





Hells yeah, try a Rhodes first. There's the 22 fret USA RR1, plus a few MIJ 24 fret Rhodes. The MIJ Jacksons are high quality, not to mention less expensive than ESP standard, and a shitload less than Caparison. And sexier, too.


----------



## ShredThis (Mar 25, 2010)

alright well firstly thanks for the great response from everyone..really appreciate the input 

@Malacoda
The pickups are not going to be an issue for me as I am going to swap them out for Blackouts either way, seeing as I love the sound im getting from them atm..I have the stacked humbucker version in my Edwards E-CY-165CTM as thats 27 frets like the Capa, & I have no complaints really so that will be what I go for in the end

@JacksonKE2Shred
As was mentioned earlier, im not really up for getting a black Orbit, or SV for that matter. White is where its at for me 

@troyguitar & sevenstringj
To be honest, even though these are what you could call 'copies' of the Jackson RR design idea, theyre vastly improved in all of the modifications to the design & provide quality & features that surpass any Jackson ive ever seen or tried, apart from USA CSs obviously; but thats out of the budget. Even an RR1, which is a great guitar in many respects, is just quite simply not in the same league as these IMO since it only has 22 frets (which i cant really deal with after being used to 24 & 27) & doesnt have the cutaway which really does make a difference. 

Additionally, aesthetics-wise i believe that it loses some of its sexiness due to that major boner-killer of a pickguard slapped on there. 
& of course MIJ Jacksons like the RR24 are cheaper & still of great quality, but if i was going there then i would just get another Edwards E-AL-128 Scythe - since I find that it plays much better & the build quality is superior, as well as it being a little sexier with the pinstripes, although i do love the feel & look of the maple board versions of the RR24 & have considered them many times...its just im worried that it will lose out to both my Edwards since their necks feel slightly more comfortable for me & therefore it would be a waste of a nice guitar.

A white KE-2 with black bevels however, is something that I would seriously consider..seeing as i have had GAS for one for quite some time






Even so though, I generally believe that the SV & the Orbit will have slightly better playability than any Jackson within the same budget..but do correct me if I am wrong..?

Also im fairly sure that tuning is not something that will make a difference, but for the sake of knowledge i will be playing in D standard & drop C for the most part.

I still haven't been able to make an outright decision yet...even though im leaning towards the Orbit, the fact that I will not receive a case with it & that i can buy the SV locally whilst the Orbit has to be shipped is keeping me from committing...

Why do i have to be so crap with decisions?


----------



## Sudzmorphus (Mar 25, 2010)

Having owned both, Orbit no contest.

Never owned a guitar that Sounded better......I need to buy another


----------



## Malacoda (Mar 25, 2010)

Here you go, OP and/or Sudz (I know how much you like to grab guitars)

CAPARISON ORBIT PRO.WHITE ELECTRIC GUITAR - eBay (item 390170211607 end time Apr-14-10 07:25:32 PDT)


----------



## dnoel86 (Mar 25, 2010)

Malacoda said:


> Here you go, OP and/or Sudz (I know how much you like to grab guitars)
> 
> CAPARISON ORBIT PRO.WHITE ELECTRIC GUITAR - eBay (item 390170211607 end time Apr-14-10 07:25:32 PDT)



I love the engrish descriptions on Caparisons.

`The finish is Pro. Color that is for shifting to lower range sounds.`


----------



## ShredThis (Mar 26, 2010)

Malacoda said:


> Here you go, OP and/or Sudz (I know how much you like to grab guitars)
> 
> CAPARISON ORBIT PRO.WHITE ELECTRIC GUITAR - eBay (item 390170211607 end time Apr-14-10 07:25:32 PDT)


 


ha interesting that you found that..seeing as its the exact one that im looking to purchase...
that means hands off everyone  
im only joking of course...kinda


----------



## kherman (Mar 26, 2010)

I voted ESP.

Caparison headstock just turns me off.
Never cared for it.


Another thing to remember.
There is a difference in the "Body Shape" between the Japan Market SV and the USA Market SV.


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 26, 2010)

I like the ESP shape better, but definitely prefer the specs of the Orbit. I got a couple of black ones in a few months ago and they were awesome. They sounded really heavy and thick, lots of low-mid growl and bite. Plus 27 frets is nifty. I don't like the look of it as much as the ESP though, and ESPs always play great also.

Seems like a win win really, they're both nice. Go with the Orbit if you want a meatier, richer tone. Go with the ESP if you want a bright, snappy tone. Of course depending on the pickups you go with, either could work (darker pickups in the ESP, brighter ones in the Caparison, etc).


----------



## ShredThis (Mar 27, 2010)

oh my days some twat (probably from here thanks to that link ^...) took that Orbit..FML  
ill be watching in severe envy for a Capa Orbit NGD up soon so that i can give them some abuse 

in the mean time..im at quite a loss as i had pretty much got to the point where i was going to purchase it tomorrow, once i had found out about the price for a hard case..so its rather depressing that once i can finally make a decision..i lose the option ive chosen...

so now i guess its overpriced Orbit ($2350+), or the SV ($1950)..or i could get another Edwards Alexi ($1050) & a Xiphos 7 ($1000)....

please help me out with what to do


----------



## rob_l (Mar 27, 2010)

Dont get me wrong, I love ALL of my other Caparisons, the Orbits shape tho reminded me too much of the George Lynch Super-V - A Bit curvy for a V. 

Having played an Orbit and various Alexis, and owning an SV - Well, the owning of the SV came after testing the other two, I still have to go with the SV. Feels better and any kind of customer service wont have an Engrish language barrier...


----------

